# Handle Bars



## PCHiggin (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi,I tried searching and found nothing. I have 2 pair of h/bars, One stamped 67 and one stamped 68. The '68 have a downward sweep @ the ends. Are regular S/R bars different between these years? Could the 68 be for a Fastback? Thanks


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 9, 2017)

crickets.....


----------



## bricycle (Feb 9, 2017)

Maybe they need pics?


----------



## n2stuff (Feb 9, 2017)

The down turned bars are 67' even if they say 68'.  They only made them for one year 67'.


edit: Yes pictures will help.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 11, 2017)

I took a couple of pics, first pic,top bar is dated 67 bottom dated 68.Second pic top is 68 bottom 67 thanks


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 11, 2017)

More crickets...No Sting-Ray experts?


----------



## n2stuff (Feb 11, 2017)

The tops look like 67' and the bottoms are 68'. I have seen Schwinn stamp 67' bars 68' and vice-versa.  The picture below top 64-66, 67, 68-69, 70s.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 12, 2017)

Good comparison.Thanks for taking the time


----------

